# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  kołatanie serca,a niedobór magnezu

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,od dawna mam problemy z kołataniem serca,zaczełam wiec łykac magnez,bo lekarz rodzinny podpowiedzial ze moze to byc niedobor magnezu,biore wiec od bardzo dawna ten magnez,a jednak kolatanie nie ustapilo,zdecydowanie sie zmniejszylo,ale nie ustapilo.Jakie moga byc jeszcze przyczyny kołatania serca i kiedy one moga byc grozne?Dziekuje za odpowiedz :Smile:

----------


## Karaoke

Mierzysz systematycznie tętno i ciśnienie krwi ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciśnienie mam przecietnie 140/80,maxymalnie,tetno w granicach 89

----------


## Karaoke

Trochę za wysokie to tętno warto poprosić o skierowanie do kardiologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy cholesterol moze miec wplyw na kolatanie serca?mam az 234.

----------


## Karaoke

Cholesterol to nie - kup ziołowe tabletki Cynarex. Wspominałeś cos o niedoborze magnezu - czy masz to potwierdzone badaniem z krwi ?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie mam potwierdzenia z krwi,to zalecil moj lekarz rodzinny,ze magnez nie zaszkodzi,a na pewno mam niedobor.

----------


## Karaoke

Dla ścisłości to żeby mówić na pewno o niedoborze - to trzeba wcześniej potwierdzić diagnozę badaniem. Kup tabletki magnezu z wit. B6

----------


## zacheusz112

Podwyższony poziom cholesterolu może mieć jak najbardziej wpływ na pracę serca,gdyż blaszki tłuszczowe nagromadzone w naczyniach powodują ich zwężenie i niedotlenie komór serca.Poziom cholesterolu - 234 jest za wysoki,i wymaga zastosowania diety opartej na pokarmach o niskiej zawartości tłuszczów zwierzęcych z nabiałem włącznie,oraz włączenie do leczenia leków lub suplementów, pomagających w obniżeniu poziomu cholesterolu.Proponuję sprawdzenie również poziomu trójglicerydów i cukru.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trojglicerydy mam 159,a cukier 89

----------


## Karaoke

To że cholesterol wynosi 234 jednostek to moim zdaniem nie powinno jednak wpłynąć drastycznie na akcję serca, pozostałe wyniki masz oki. Wrócę do tego tętna - powinieneś go monitorować i z wynikami np. 2-tyg. obserwacji do rodzinnego.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moja lekarka powiedziala ze tetno przecietne 89 jest ok i nie ma potrzeby monitorowania go.A kołatania serca stwierdziła ze sa na tle nerwowym/nie mam pojecia czemu tak powiedziala/Ja lekarzem nie jestem wiec ciezko mi sie klocic,skoro ona tak mowi.

----------

